# 85th Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards Cigar Club will be Wednesday, January 21st, at the Tilted Kilt. http://www.tiltedkilt.com/

Yep, the start of our 8th year! You guys know the drill. Show up around 5:30-6 for cigars and drinks. We'll order dinner around 6:30ish. Many hang around after dinner for an after-dinner smoke.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I wish I lived in Florida and could be a bastard too.  


Really I do


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm sure you're a bastard, even though you live in York?! :wink:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA....It's soooo true Stan


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

I live in Scotland and...........................I'm a bastard.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

BARBARIAN said:


> I live in Scotland and...........................I'm a bastard.


Yes..... yes you are...... :???:


----------

